# Prewar Hockey Stick Question



## tuscankid (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a Prewar Schwinn Hockey Stick chainguard and just curious, as, I have read about them being called a double diamond.
What does that mean and how would you know the difference if there is any.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Hockey Stick Gaurd*

There are two main versions of the Schwinn hockey stick guard, both are non adjustable and fit different year frames. If one is being referred to as a double diamond, they are saying it fits the "1935" double diamond frame. I think this one also fits the straight down tube 1936 version frame.

The other non adjustable version fits the curved down tube frame.

There was at least one adjustable hockey stick guard that Schwinn used primarily on their Chicago Cycle Supply bicycles.

There is also a Monark version that is not correct for Schwinn.

Experts will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 14, 2013)

*prewar hockey stick chainguard*

from the rear view, the top edge on the silver king guard does not curve around like the schwinn guard does.


----------



## tuscankid (Sep 14, 2013)

The hockey stick chainguard, does not fit the curved tube frame.
Thank you guys for answering my question.
Steve


----------



## buickmike (Jun 15, 2018)

I have questions about this chainguard. The 36 hockey stick.  Can the girls version fit the boys straight down tube bike? Or must the mount be moved higher up. As I had to relocate the mount on both my 36 roadmaster + my 38 colson(wing" guard. To fit straight downtube.  I have heard girls mount has larger dia. Clamp. ANY info would be helpful


----------



## buickmike (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for trying. @jacob9795
But I couldn't see the pics u sent. Ill find out what I bought in a couple days....


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 17, 2018)

buickmike said:


> Thanks for trying. @jacob9795



You’re welcome..


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 17, 2018)

.


----------



## buickmike (Jun 17, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 825282
> 
> ...




Excellent Jacob.


----------



## buickmike (Jun 21, 2018)

This is what I bought/ minus about 6or more coats of paint. I have a clamp.But I was told its off girls bike. Soaked it in metal rescue a couple hours. Thought I saw some shine like old chrome.  Probably wishful thinking


----------



## buickmike (Jun 21, 2018)

.


----------



## REC (Jun 21, 2018)

Girls clamp, boys frame … I'm thinking you're gonna need a shim for the clamp as it will be bigger than the 1 inch frame tube on your bike. I had similar issue a while back. Put a strip of rubber (old piece of an inner tube) inside the clamp and solved two issues. No movement and no more fit issue.
This bike:



Good luck with yours!! I like this bike better with the guard than without.
REC


----------



## buickmike (Jun 21, 2018)

I would think there's a big pile o' fenders around where u live- Seems they never make there way o n your bikes. Thanks.


----------



## REC (Jun 21, 2018)

buickmike said:


> I would think there's a big pile o' fenders around where u live- Seems they never make there way o n your bikes. Thanks.




Oddly - you would think that, but most of the ones that don't have them were bare frames, or frame/forks at the time they were purchased. And beyond that, I kinda like the fenderless look.  I have bought some fenders from time to time, but they are usually in pretty "used up" condition. I have a few sitting around that may eventually go for a ride again..... We'll see.

The white frame was a bare red frame to start. I'm working on another one that was bare now.... 
REC


----------



## buickmike (Aug 22, 2018)

I used a shim so clamp would grab. However the chain would hit the guard. Thus gaurd had its forward mount rewelded + I also considered the spacing of the chainwheel. But all my old Schwinn.have similar gaps between chainwheel and bearing cup I'm quite sure that none of them have the cones etc. Orig to the bikes. There's no play in any of them- but can't remember the combination of parts used to achieve that. Here is cone I had to cut down to try to bring chain in closer. Took off about 20 thou.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 16, 2018)

Here is result. After cutting down crank cone.Then changing dogleg + chainwheel.
Gonna lower seat a little


----------

